# Easy Way To Remove Bark From Sticks



## stixman

I have a tip for you guys on how I remove the bark from the sticks I cut.

I use a 4200 psi pressure washer with a Turbo Nozzel tip.

The bark comes right off and makes a difficult job pretty easy.

Takes about 5 min to strip a stick.


----------



## cchgn

Sounds good, but the old fashioned way gives me and the stick a chance to get to know each other,,,,lol


----------



## DerryhickPaddy

Sounds and looks good but has one down side... it eliminates the option of either exposing an interesting underbark or giving the stick that lovely shaved look.


----------



## Rad

DerryhickPaddy said:


> Sounds and looks good but has one down side... it eliminates the option of either exposing an interesting underbark or giving the stick that lovely shaved look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaving2.jpg


I love your shaving horse! I do want to make one!


----------

